# .44 Auto Mag review....



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Never had an interest in getting one of these. First off, they were very expensive back when they came out. And I had a New Model Ruger Super Blackhawk at the time so I wasn't about to let that one go.

My current .44 Magnum is my bought new mid-80's Ruger Redhawk with that wonderful 5 1/2" barrel in stainless steel (only finish available back then). My first Redhawk had the 7 1/2" barrel but I didn't care for the balance, so when it came out with the 5 1/2" barrel I traded in my 7 1/2' one for the 5 1/2" model. I installed an Omark hammer spring (think that's right), a set of Pachmayr grips, and Ruger's hunting sights. Very accurate and very shootable with an excellent balance.

Were I of a mind to get a really powerful semi-auto pistol, it would almost certainly be the Glock 20. Sixteen rounds of 10mm from Buffalo Bore, Double Tap, or Underwood would definitely make for some serious firepower.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting video. But I think that I'll stick with my .44 Magnum revolvers. My first is the S&W Model 29 on the right with the 4 inch barrel originally it had an 8 3/8ths inch barrel. I put so many rounds out of it that I wore out the forcing cone. My next was the Ruger Redhawk with the 7 1/2 inch barrel that I bought when they first hit the market in 1980. Back then it used to be fun going out and making a lot of noise and feeling the concussion course throughout my body. But I rarely shoot them if ever anymore. I bought them just because?


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

I saw one of the originals at the gun shop I buy from. I almost asked to see it, but that always gets me in trouble so I did not.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Very similar to a .22 target pistol. Desert Eagle is more iconic now, and it's cheaper than this!


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

SouthernBoy said:


> Were I of a mind to get a really powerful semi-auto pistol, it would almost certainly be the Glock 20. Sixteen rounds of 10mm from Buffalo Bore, Double Tap, or Underwood would definitely make for some serious firepower.



I bought the hunting version of the G20, the G40 in 10mm. The 6" bbl and lighter 4.5lb trigger make a comfortable balance and just a "different" feel compared to the G30's I carry all day and night. You still know it's a Glock but it feels kind of refined. And like Southern boy says, with some serious ammo, you are a one man Purge just waiting for somebody to blow the start whistle!


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

desertman said:


> View attachment 19746


I own that S&W 629 Performance Center snubby too. I like the look with the unfluted cylinder. I tried leaving those easily concealed small wooden grips on but these old, arthritic hands disagreed. She now wears the ugly but comfy Hogue rubber combat grips. I carry her while bow hunting. Even around the property since I came face to face with a black bear stepping out of my wood shop. Don't know who was more scared! The bear scooted away immediately. Never felt so vulnerable! Swore that would never happen again. That was my justification to buy her!



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

